# Terminator 2 kommt als 3D-Version auf die Kinoleinwand zurück!



## RonjaBlei (1. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 2 kommt als 3D-Version auf die Kinoleinwand zurück!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator 2 kommt als 3D-Version auf die Kinoleinwand zurück!


----------



## DerBloP (1. Februar 2017)

Toll....NICHT!
Dieses Fake 3D ist einfach Krebs!
Könnte aber sein, dass der alte Streifen evtl. noch ganz "passabel" ausschaut da in der Zeit noch nicht all zu sehr mit schnellen Schnitten und Unschärfe gearbeitet wurde wie heute.
Naja, letzte diskussion ging ja auch um Star Wars 7 3D welches für mich den absoluten Tiefpunkt in Sachen 3D darstellte.

PS: Aber auch andere Titel wie Tron 2.0 und Alien waren für mich schlicht und ergreifend SCHLECHT, auch wenn andere da was anderes sagen.
Keine Popouts und irgendwie war die 3D Tiefe auch 2D->3D konvertierung halt, soll heißen Schauspieler sahen wie pappen auf ein bis zwei tieferen aufnahmen aus, wo man aber überhaubt keine "wahre" tiefe festellen konnte. Ich zumindest nicht.

EDIT: Fake ist halt fake. Eventuell kommt die Industrie ja nochmal in paar Jahren auf uns zu, und überzeugt uns mit real Real REAL 3D ....damit alle wieder ihre Geldbeutel für neue Technik aufmachen ala:
3D TVs und Monitore- kaum Software/Filme
VR-Brillen mit mangelnder Auflösung und Software
TVs werden nicht mehr gebaut, dank "mangelnder Nachfrage" (wie auch)
neue 3D TVs mit "wahrem 3D inhalt" und VR mit gutem Display

So, und jetzt ist meine Glaskugel Kaputt, ihr ******er


----------



## Loosa (1. Februar 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Keine Popouts und irgendwie war die 3D Tiefe auch 2D->3D konvertierung halt, soll heißen Schauspieler sahen wie pappen auf ein bis zwei tieferen aufnahmen aus, wo man aber überhaubt keine "wahre" tiefe festellen konnte. Ich zumindest nicht.
> 
> EDIT: Fake ist halt fake.



Jeder Film ist Fake.  Davon ab ist eine Konvertierung aber _weitaus_ mehr als Pappschauspieler mit etwas Hintergrund.

Die Überarbeitung von Episode 1 hatte 10 Monate gedauert. Teilautomatisierte Techniken aber auch endlose Maskenarbeit, fehlende Hintergründe einarbeiten, zum Teil werden real gedrehte Szenen in 3D nachgebaut und darauf projiziert, ein Körper auf mehrere Ebenen aufgeteilt und so weiter. Ein guter Artikel: fxguide - Art of Stereo Conversion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ich _würde mir die Arbeit nicht antun wollen. Aber wenn es gut gemacht wird kann es sogar besser aussehen als real gedrehtes 3D. Weil auch viel besser kontrollierbar. Aber es gibt sicher auch billig gearbeitetes. Dann ist das Ergebnis entsprechend.

Tron hat mir in 3D sehr gut gefallen. 2D in der realen Welt und 3D im Computer fand ich eine super Idee.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Februar 2017)

Aus der Kategorie: Hollywood bringt uns Dinge, nach denen wir nicht gefragt haben.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Februar 2017)

Das Problem ist, daß kaum ein nachträglich auf 3D konvertierter Titel gut aussieht. Wenn der Film von Anfang an in 3D gedreht wurde und technische Kenntnisse sowie auch entsprechendes Budget dahintersteht ist 3D top. Stichwort: Gravity, Avatar.

Die einzigen Titel wo imho nachträgliches 3D gut aussah (in Relation) war Titanic und Top Gun.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2017)

Sollte mir mein Stamm-Kino Karten für "Terminator 2 3D" - schon der Titel klingt damit sowas von verunstaltet  - andrehen wollen kommentiere ich das auf klassische Arnie-Art:
Ich komme NICHT wieder. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (1. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gravity, Avatar



Avatar ist natürlich die 3D Referenz. Da reicht nix hin. Zu viele setzen auf billige Effekte. Oben genanntes popout.

Gravity in 3D war aber nicht wirklich schwer. 70% des Films war ohnehin animiert, sogar die Raumanzüge. Speziell bei Innenaufnahmen wurde aber konvertiert. Insgesamt rund 30 Minuten Film. Aber, wie du schreibst, es wurde von vornherein mitgeplant. Und nicht nachträglich übergestülpt.

https://library.creativecow.net/kaufman_debra/Gravity-3D-Conversion/1


----------



## CryPosthuman (2. Februar 2017)

Nun, 3D Konvertierung ist nicht perse schlecht - vor allem nicht, wenn man sie vom analog-Film original aus macht.
Analog ist an Auflösung nicht zu überbieten, da die Auflösung quasie Grenzenlos ist, kann man auch mehr in der Digital-Konvertierung rausholen, als es mit einer Modernen Kamera die vielleicht in 16k dreht je möglich wäre. Jetzt muss es nur einer richtig machen!


----------

